# "The Locker" SLs First Muscle Furry Club and Gym



## KeganBruun (Jan 26, 2010)

"The Locker"
SLs First Muscle Furry Club and Gym​ 
Hello, I am Kegan Bruun owner of "The Locker"! Along with Daeron, Dynamite, Izome, and our staff, we have created and designed a club and gym for Muscle Furries on SL =3​ 



The Locker
Club​
Live DJs​
Gym and Lockers​
Sauna​
Mini Mall​
Themed Private Rooms​
If you are a muscle furry or someone that enjoys oogling the sexy buffness of bulk, ripping males and females, then come on down to the The Locker and party with us. We have an interactive gym, locker room, sauna, and even private rooms for when things start to get... heated =3​


For those of you that are vendors and would be interested and setting up in our mini mall or holding release events within the club, please send a message to Kegan Bruun within the game.​ 
For those of you interested in becoming club dancers or club DJs, please message Kegan Bruun, or come on down to the club and fill out an application.​ 
For those of you that are artists and interested in displaying your muscle artwork within the club or interested in making art for the club (I know we have an artist making a comic for/about the club) please message Kegan Bruun within the game.​ 
_"So come on down to the First Furry Muscle Club and Gym on SL and pump some iron with us!"_​


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 26, 2010)

Go get raided.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 26, 2010)

Kill it with fire.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 26, 2010)

...oh wow this is just asking for it.
KeganBruun you're gonna need to ask the mods to close this thread.


----------



## KeganBruun (Jan 26, 2010)

I figured Furries, knowing many play SL, would like to know about cool new places within the game, especially one where some can hang and act out their fetishes. Guess furries are just being, ya know, furries. Childish lol


----------



## Lobar (Jan 26, 2010)

PM WolfoxOkamichan or something.  Nobody else gives a shit.


----------



## Takun (Jan 26, 2010)

Lolwut.  Wait are you going to be fake lifting weights.  Most would benefit more from IUNNO actually going to a gym for once in their life.


----------



## Seas (Jan 26, 2010)

Try again at Three Frags Left, there seem to be a lower amount of hurrdurr and you actually will be on the right subforum.
Not that I like the theme, or the advertisement of a SL place outside of the game or it's related forums, but thought you could use the advice.


----------



## Carenath (Jan 26, 2010)

Thread Cleaned, and moved to appropriate subforum.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 26, 2010)

So what you're saying is you've made another place on Second Life where basement dwelling furfag landwhales can live out their sad asspie fantasies of being something other than the utterly repulsive wastes of carbon that they are IRL? 

That's like pissing into a river of shit, what possible purpose could that serve :V ?


----------



## Axelfox (Jan 26, 2010)

I was once a DJ on Second Life,but when i posted a link to a gig i had on a DJ forum,they said i was soliciting, when i wasn't. And i quit being a DJ,because of it being hard just to get a crowd.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> PM WolfoxOkamichan or something. Nobody else gives a shit.


I don't think even he would join. 



Axelfox said:


> I was once a DJ on Second Life,but when i posted a link to a gig i had on a DJ forum,they said i was soliciting, when i wasn't. And i quit being a DJ,because of it being hard just to get a crowd.









The best way to talk about SL is not talking about it at all!


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 26, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> I was once a DJ on Second Life,but when i posted a link to a gig i had on a DJ forum,they said i was soliciting, when i wasn't. And i quit being a DJ,because of it being hard just to get a crowd.


Unless its a REAL LIFE gig. Really no one will care.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm a musclefur and even I think this is shit.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 26, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I'm a musclefur and even I think this is shit.


Ok, OP, it's official. You have no hope.  This guy was your last chance at getting a fan.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 27, 2010)

Hell, musclefurs in SL are generally fugly looking.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 27, 2010)

Imma grief the shit out of this place.
IMMA CHARGIN MAH LAZOR


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 30, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Lolwut.  Wait are you going to be fake lifting weights.  Most would benefit more from IUNNO actually going to a gym for once in their life.



Since I work out, this.


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh,wait Second life is a game.

GREASY KEYBOARD: Spilled food or drink on your keyboard while playing Second Life-Guilty

STUMP A LINDEN Ask a Linden a question they can't answer (Bonus if its an easy one)-Guilty

SOCIAL BUTTERFLY: Have at least 100 people on your friend's list-guilty

THE GAME: Create a Second Life account. Also, YOU LOST.-Guilty

CUSTOMER APPRECIATION: Tell a Linden off personally. Use as much profanity as possible.-Guilty


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 20, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Oh,wait Second life is a game.
> 
> GREASY KEYBOARD: Spilled food or drink on your keyboard while playing Second Life-Guilty
> 
> ...


Why?

Out of all the the topics you had to nerco, It had to be a Second life topic.

WHY DID YOU NERCO THIS?!?

Ñ‰(ï¾ŸÐ”ï¾ŸÑ‰)ï»¿


----------



## Foxstar (Feb 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Why?
> 
> Out of all the the topics you had to nerco, It had to be a Second life topic.
> 
> ...



Because he's a typical furry, meaning he's retarded.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Why?
> 
> Out of all the the topics you had to nerco, It had to be a Second life topic.
> 
> ...


POR QUE!!!!!!Ñ‰(ï¾ŸÐ”ï¾ŸÑ‰)


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> POR QUE!!!!!!Ñ‰(ï¾ŸÐ”ï¾ŸÑ‰)


 
I see boobies and thats all that matters


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 20, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Oh,wait Second life is a game.
> 
> GREASY KEYBOARD: Spilled food or drink on your keyboard while playing Second Life-Guilty
> 
> ...



This is relevant how?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> POR QUE!!!!!!Ñ‰(ï¾ŸÐ”ï¾ŸÑ‰)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4-I33dnZMs



Foxstar said:


> Because he's a typical furry, meaning he's retarded and creepy.


Yes.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 20, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Because he's a typical furry, meaning he's retarded.


 
I dunno, I think he goes beyond the typical furry. :X


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I dunno, I think he goes beyond the typical furry. :X


cause hes sells himself on SL?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> cause hes sells himself on SL?


 
Stuff like that.  Heck even in this thread, he suddenly upon seeing an SL thread, announced he was a DJ, as if he was leaping at some sort of 'employment oppertunity'.


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 21, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Stuff like that.  Heck even in this thread, he suddenly upon seeing an SL thread, announced he was a DJ, as if he was leaping at some sort of 'employment oppertunity'.



Well i recently moved the club to Zindra,and i will try to make it a low lag club,and if anyone uses any of those ASCII gestures,i will probably freeze them and warn them not to use them.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 21, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Well i recently moved the club to Zindra,and i will try to make it a low lag club,and if anyone uses any of those ASCII gestures,i will probably freeze them and warn them not to use them.


ENJOY THE SLOOOOOOOOW DEATH of your club


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 24, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> cause hes sells himself on SL?



Frick! a Landbot stole land from me,and now the owner of the bot won't give it back.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 24, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Frick! a Landbot stole land from me,and now the owner of the bot won't give it back.


LOL
my guess you didnt buy it cause land bots do that, they buy the land
but dont worry, you can sell yourself out of that cardboard box


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 24, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> LOL
> my guess you didnt buy it cause land bots do that, they buy the land
> but dont worry, you can sell yourself out of that cardboard box



Only thing i don't understand is why when i mention being a DJ on some boards,they remove the SLURL.

http://forums.musicplayer.com/ubbth...16/Re_So_what_video_games_you_peo#Post2101516

Because i'm like WTF? A DJ is a musician too.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 24, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Only thing i don't understand is why when i mention being a DJ on some boards,they remove the SLURL.
> 
> http://forums.musicplayer.com/ubbth...16/Re_So_what_video_games_you_peo#Post2101516
> 
> Because i'm like WTF? A DJ is a musician too.


A SL DJ is not a musician.

And all you were doing is spamming.

But you're too retarded to realize that.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 24, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Only thing i don't understand is why when i mention being a DJ on some boards,they remove the SLURL.
> 
> http://forums.musicplayer.com/ubbth...16/Re_So_what_video_games_you_peo#Post2101516
> 
> Because i'm like WTF? A DJ is a musician too.


YOU ARE SPAMMING


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 24, 2010)

Is a real life, literally spinning tracks at a real club with real people dancing - Would anyone even consider them to be a musician? o_o

You sure must not think that an SL "DJ" is a musician. That is ridiculous. They aren't even DJ's.

Being DJ implies the actual use of a disc. Not music files. 

MP3-J?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 24, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Is a real life, literally spinning tracks at a real club with real people dancing - Would anyone even consider them to be a musician? o_o
> 
> You sure must not think that an SL "DJ" is a musician. That is ridiculous. They aren't even DJ's.
> 
> ...


very rarely you get a SL DJ that is actually a DJ or knows how to be a DJ by knowing the arts


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 24, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> very rarely you get a SL DJ that is actually a DJ or knows how to be a DJ by knowing the arts



probably if i put freesex,freesex,freesex,freesex. In the keyword field i would get a lot of people at it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 24, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> probably if i put freesex,freesex,freesex,freesex. In the keyword field i would get a lot of people at it.


oh no, you get less folks in truth


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 24, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> oh no, you get less folks in truth



The club also has a Sploder ball.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> The club also has a Sploder ball.


and further no one goes, you know how many folks ACTUALLY do those, very fucking little


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 25, 2010)

SL musclefurs are fugly


----------



## Smelge (Feb 25, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> musclefurs are fugly



You made a slight typo, so I fixed it for you.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh you and your silly murry-purry-ness.


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 25, 2010)

Search for Yiffy Fox Club inworld. Of course i can't post the link,because it's in Zindra.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 25, 2010)

This thread has only been promotion for a ... sickeningly named 'Club' in SL.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Search for Yiffy Fox Club inworld. Of course i can't post the link,because it's in Zindra.


way to kill ones club even further ya know


----------



## Axelfox (Feb 25, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> way to kill ones club even further ya know



One thing i would like though is for LL to start listening to the residents of SL instead of making dumb moves,like the Openspace fiasco,getting rid of the Second Life mentors group,adult content changes. http://jira.secondlife.com/browse/ARVD-1, login glitches,the problems with the grid,building tools being primitive at best.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 25, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> One thing i would like though is for LL to start listening to the residents of SL instead of making dumb moves,like the Openspace fiasco,getting rid of the Second Life mentors group,adult content changes. http://jira.secondlife.com/browse/ARVD-1, login glitches,the problems with the grid,building tools being primitive at best.


oh they use to

but they got tired of folks bitching about stupid things, hence why they started to only listen to folks who have PREMIUM accounts.

its why they plainly stated alot about building to use a third party program, its what all or a good 70% of builders of SL use.


----------

